

Major Scientific Journal Joins Push to Screen Statistics in Papers It Publishes - tokenadult
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/major-scientific-journal-joins-push-to-screen-statistics-in-papers-it-publishes1/

======
dekhn
Cool. Journal of Cardiology has done this for some time, Stan Glantz
personally reviews pretty much every article then works with the authors to
correct their mistakes. The amount of obvious errors he catches is HUGE.

